# rainbow trout



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

houston chronicle says they will be releasing trout , some places they already have, anyone fish that Eisenhower Park Pond near alke houston parkway or burroughs park, i would love to put my kids on some fish, and what is the best bait/lure, the chronicle said you can catch these with a corn kernal on a small hook, but any advice would be appreciated, thanks 2 coolers.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Any of the small Panther Martin's should do the trick.......


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Went to Tom Bass III Friday and Saturday morning. It was so cold had to chip ice of the rod tip/guide.

Friday caught them all on a rooster tail and super duper.

Saturday(even colder) and they were hitting chartreuse trout dough bait(power bait) on a 16 treble with a split shot about 1.5 feet up.

Had a great time. Some goldens as well as rainbows. My 7 year old was in heaven.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Went to Eisenhower with only inline spinners and didn't get any bites.

Saw several people catching them on doughbait and berkley trout nuggets, but no action on salmon eggs. Best bet was on a light line with very little to no weight. Couple guys had a limit of 11-12 inchers when they left.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

caught a limt this morning with a white rooster tail.. only took about an hour,


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

At Eisenhower???

Maybe I'll have to go down there tonight after work.

Good catch!!!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

these are from the conroe area,,


HGX_Fisherman said:


> At Eisenhower???
> 
> Maybe I'll have to go down there tonight after work.
> 
> Good catch!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SSmarinaman those are some good lookin trout. I usually go over ther and catch them but I have been catchin a lot of fish elsewhere. I may have to break away and go tomorrow.I have some power eggs that catches them every year and also some small rooster tails.

Matt


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Fangard has it down right. I caught my limit in 15min using 4lb test line size 16 treble hook and pink berkley floating powerbait with a small pinch weight about 18 in. above hook. I also use berkley 3in trout worm orange or chartruese color. Its hard to find the trout worms at stores here in houston but you can order them at the berkley website. The trick is to use small hooks and test line so that the trout can swallow the bait with out feeling the hook or line tension thats why a small weight is useful. Well, good luck to ya!!!!


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

me and the wifey went and got em all on rooster tails


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Those are good sized rainbows. Maybe I ought to try them rooster tails. I've been catching smaller ones. WTG


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks forthe info. guys, I will be taking the kids to Burroughs Park Sunday, and see if we can post some pics on here, looks like I will be visiting Academy tomorrow for some freshwater toys, tight lines ya!


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to the park in conroe today about noon with my wife, ml, and daughter...needless to say I didn't do much fishing and it was very slow and rainy. Going to burroughs tomorrow for the release for my chance to fish.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

:cheers:


astro said:


> Went to the park in conroe today about noon with my wife, ml, and daughter...needless to say I didn't do much fishing and it was very slow and rainy. Going to burroughs tomorrow for the release for my chance to fish.





ls7747 said:


> Thanks forthe info. guys, I will be taking the kids to Burroughs Park Sunday, and see if we can post some pics on here, looks like I will be visiting Academy tomorrow for some freshwater toys, tight lines ya!


Hey Guys, just a heads up if you didn't call. the release will be @ 11-11:30am. i was at Burrows last year for the drop, being that im 7 minutes away. im getting ready now to head up there, i'll be in a black jacket and blue jeans and camo hat carrying a blue and white cooler. No worries on getting skunked today.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

see yall out there tomorrow! I bet that bbq pavillion will be packed this weekend! lol


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

just got back, super slow. caught a few, im thinking if the sun comes out it'll pick up.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was at burroughs this afternoon as well(around 5) didnt stay long, cold and rainy. Didnt see any fish caught.


----------



## SaltwaterSoul1247 (Nov 27, 2009)

Went to Tom Bass III today on my lunch break and caught one in 5min. It started raining on me when I was reeling it in so left right after I bagged it.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

ls7747 said:


> houston chronicle says they will be releasing trout , some places they already have, anyone fish that Eisenhower Park Pond near alke houston parkway or burroughs park, i would love to put my kids on some fish, and what is the best bait/lure, the chronicle said you can catch these with a corn kernal on a small hook, but any advice would be appreciated, thanks 2 coolers.


Pink or green marshmallows at eisenhower have worked best. Just put you a small split shot weight about 12-18" from it and wait. Most are being caught on the east end of the pond.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that's some great eating there. Fresh rainbows are hard to beat on the table.


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to burroughs very slow...but the super duper lure seems to be working well if you can find one.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

11am drop, just as they said it was going to be. and no need for greed, the bite was super slow, got my taste for the day. surely i'll be going back once the weather acts right. caught 3 all together, 1 at about 3", 1 at about 5", and the cooked one was about 7".


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

That's the only one I wanted , right there on your plate !


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Then I owe ya one Pops, thanks for always being my best fishing partner. It just isn't the same if your not around. Love ya


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml

Schedule for anyone that has not seen it yet.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Little tip for you Rainbow fishing peeps...

These little fellas are notorious for changing what they like to eat sometimes on an hourly basis....they are very fickle in that respect...

They can be hitting super dupers like crazy for half hour or so and then decide they want green or orange rubber power worms for a while and then switch to corn or marsh mellows....

At the same time they will all of a sudden stop hitting on some bait under a cork and start hitting on a 1/16 ounce lure being casted out and immediately reeled in...

I arrived at the above conclusions by trial and error fishing them really hard for a few years at several of the ponds around Houston...

They remind me of wimmins....Never happy....:rotfl:


----------

